# 4k Upscaling for Netflix UHD Content - Bolt+ or Sony TV?



## jamis0n (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a Bolt+ with the Netflix UHD package. UHD/4k streaming for select titles works great!

My question is about the rest of the content I watch on Netflix @1080P:

I'd prefer to let my Sony XBR65X850A do the upscaling of 1080->2160, as Ive read the Sony hardware is pretty good at that.

Is there a way to configure my Bolt to output the *native* resolution of the content being played (720p/1080p/2160ps) and let my Sony handle the upscaling to display it?

Any help appreciated! I tried all the various configurations in Audio&Video Settings -> Picture Quality, but the only way to get Netflix to output 2160ps also results in 1080p shows being upscaled to 2160ps on the Bolt+ as well (Sony input shows 2160 input for *all* Netflix content).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jamis0n said:


> I have a Bolt+ with the Netflix UHD package. UHD/4k streaming for select titles works great!
> 
> My question is about the rest of the content I watch on Netflix @1080P:
> 
> ...


I guess you have found the Video screen that has 480i, 480p, etc? What you're looking for is what's lower, so scroll down. Streaming services, like Netflix, are the "(pass-thru only)" options. Check those. Then Continue and don't select Test Formats. Just confirm.


----------



## jamis0n (Jun 29, 2017)

@JoeKustra - Thanks for that!

I'll experiment with it more but it appears to require exiting Netflix and entering it again when switching from a UHD show to a 1080p show.

For example, I started House of Cards and the Bolt sent 2160p to my TV.

Then I switched to Scandal, without closing Netflix, and the output remained 2160p to my TV, but the info shows its only a 1080p stream (Scandal isnt a UHD show on Netflix).

Exiting Netflix and launching it again, then playing Scandal, caused the Bolt to then output 1080p (matching the show).

Is this a Netflix app quirk or a Bolt bug? Or expected behavior?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jamis0n said:


> @JoeKustra - Thanks for that!
> I'll experiment with it more but it appears to require exiting Netflix and entering it again when switching from a UHD show to a 1080p show.
> For example, I started House of Cards and the Bolt sent 2160p to my TV.
> Then I switched to Scandal, without closing Netflix, and the output remained 2160p to my TV, but the info shows its only a 1080p stream (Scandal isnt a UHD show on Netflix).
> ...


Sorry, I don't have 4k, Netflix or a Bolt. I know that the pass-thru option affects streaming only and it gets reset if you do a "detect" for possible resolutions.


----------



## Richlove9898 (Oct 26, 2017)

jamis0n said:


> I have a Bolt+ with the Netflix UHD package. UHD/4k streaming for select titles works great!
> 
> My question is about the rest of the content I watch on Netflix @1080P:
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. Called TIVO support and they were clueless.
Finally figured it out myself...
The Auto (recommended) setting does not work.
And if you select 4K 60pfs, it upscales everything to 4K which is not good because my Sony Bravia 
XBR65X750D does a much better job of upscaling than the TIVO.

The perfect solution for me was to select three things...
*4K 24/25/30fps (pass-through)
1080P 60fps (preferred)
1080p 24/25fps (pass-through)*

The tricky part is that you first need to select 1080p 60fps (preferred) before it will let you select the other two pass-through options.

Rich


----------

